# Game #7: Lakers @ Magic



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers 
(3-3, 3rd Pacific)

vs.









Orlando Magic
(3-2, 2nd Southeast)

Friday, Nov. 12
4:00 pm
at Magic
TV: KCAL, NBALP
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Bryant and Co. visit Orlando on Friday. 

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Lakers Bench:
Tierre Brown
Brian Cook
Vlade Divac 
Devean George
Brian Grant
Jumaine Jones
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Injured Reserve List
*Jumaine Jones* - Hamstring | Minimum 5 Games
*Vlade Divac* - Herniated Disc in Back | Sometime in November
*Devean George* - Left Ankle Surgery | Sometime in November

*Last Meeting:* 
March 15, 2004 - LOS ANGELES (AP) -- After coming up with one of the NBA's most notable offensive performances of the season, Kobe Bryant preferred to talk about his defensive effort. Bryant scored 26 of his 38 points in the fourth quarter and overtime, and put the clamps on Tracy McGrady during that time as the Los Angeles Lakers rallied to beat the Orlando Magic 113-110 Monday night. Shaquille O'Neal had 27 points and a season-high 23 rebounds for the Lakers, who overcame a 19-point deficit late in the third period thanks mainly to Bryant, who scored all but one of his points after halftime. 

*Upcoming Games:*

Sat, Nov 13 
Lakers @ Houston
5:30 pm 
(TV: KCAL, NBATV)

Wed, Nov 17
Lakers vs. LA Clippers
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Fri, Nov 19 
Lakers @ Phoenix
6:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL, NBALP)

Sun, Nov 21
Lakers vs. Chicago 
6:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Orlando Magic Forum Game Thread

</center>


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers get a day of much needed rest. Kobe will probably be wanting to have a great game after one of the worst games of his post Del Harris career. The Magic aren't really that big, though Howard may cause some problems. Butler will take Grant to school though. 

Lakers should win this one nicely, by 5 points? Who knows, this team is getting a little unpredictable.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Who knows, this team is getting a little unpredictable.


Yeah too much of the up and down stuff..


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Assuming that Mobley and Cato can play I think the Magic will win by 5-10 points.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Kobe will bounce back with a huge game and the Lakers will defeat the Magic no matter who suits up for them.

edit: now that we know Kobe has a foot injury, Im not so confident in my prediction.


----------



## CHRIS CHILDS (Nov 11, 2004)

Lakers: 82



Orlando: 120





Grant Hill and Francis will both have 32 pts


D- Howard will have a double doulbe with 18 pts and 14 rebounds


Turk, Mobley, and Garrity will light it up from downtown


Francis is gonna dunk on Mihm, Odom, and Cook.


Jameer is gonna abuse the lakers points, Chuck, Sasha, and Tierre


Kobe will score 25 on 8-31 fgs, 2 asts, and 9 to's. :yes:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ It must suck having your whole life revolve around hating the Lakers. :laugh:


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Assuming that Mobley and Cato can play I think the Magic will win by 5-10 points.


 If these are the key players to Magic... Lakers will win by 30... :laugh: But, realy, I see lakers win a close game, 5 points.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

It's going to be a close game, but I'm going to say the Magic win this one by a few points. If it were in L.A., I'd take the Lakers by a few points, but I give it to the Magic because of the homecourt advantage. Dwight Howard needs to stay out of foul trouble, and play 32+ minutes for the Magic to win though.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Lakers 103
Magic 98

Kobe 33, 7 rebs, 4 ast
Odom 15, 12 rbs, 2 blocks

Francis 28 points, 6 rebs, 8 ast
Howard 11 points, 7 rebs


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

I do agree on steve having a big game. We always lack a good all around PG. Maybe But Kobe on him like we did with BD? Tonight we will see how bad kobes foot is. If he plays well then were in the clear but if it looks like its bothering him:no: 
caron needs to play big also odom needs 2 get more PTS 

IN A CLOSE GAME

Lakers 110
Magic-107


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

This should be a nice game. My favorite team vs. my favorite player (Hill).

Sadly, I think the Lake Show is going to lose this one. Both teams are unpredictable this early. The Lakers can be great or horrible. They need to work on consistency. The Magic got beat by the Bobcats, but then ended the Mavs unbeaten record. Who knows how they'll perform Friday. Unfortunately, I'm skeptical about Kobe's injury, so I'm guessing Orlando takes it by a few points.

EDIT: BC, you should have an option for 'Injured Kobe' in your poll. Cuz it's the only Kobe I can predict.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This game is all about energy. The magic play with great energy at home. 

Lakers will have to play with composure and be patient on offense. 

As usual Kobe will have a good game but Odom needs to take the youngster Howard to school. Pull him out and drive around him with quick ,oves is the key match-up in the game. If Odom can drop 20 or close Lakers win. 

Grant Hill is back and playing well so Butler will have to really run the floor hard and be active in holding him down. 

lakers win a close one if the bench can come in and be solid for the lakers. 

Hedo and garrity off the bench give them a big boost. 

Hopefully Atkins has one of his good shooting nights to counter some of Steve's scoring.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Just to go along with my bad predictions:

Lakers - 92
Magic 99


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> ^ It must suck having your whole life revolve around hating the Lakers. :laugh:


:rofl: 



Magic 96
Lakers 93 

Bcook With 12, 4 
Odom With 22, 8, 4 
Kobe With 19 , 4, 6


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Hopefully Kobe's foot won't be affecting his play too much. I'd expect a huge game from him, after his disappointing performance against the Grizzlies. 

It should be easier on the boards against the Magic, and Odom should have a big game against Howard. 

We should be able to win this one, as long as Kobe's foot injury isn't too serious.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Control our defensive boards.

I've said this^ in every game thread and it's yet to happen. I just hope everyone get's involved offensively.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

I was looking at the difference between the PG play last game:

Grizz PGs: 26 pts. 12 asst.








*Our PGs: 2pts. 2 asst.* 

That is just pathetic. Kupchak, WTF! How do we expect to do anything with these guy's?

Not to mention the 17 offensive rebounds allowed.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> b]Our PGs: 2pts. 2 asst.[/B]
> 
> That is just pathetic. Kupchak, WTF! How do we expect to do anything with these guy's?
> ...


Our PG's aren't the primary ball-handlers, and they don't set up the offense, so those numbers could be misleading. 

We need a pg who defends tough and hits the 3. That's all...we don't need great court-vision or a freak athlete. Just someone who can stay with his man and hit the open shots.

The rebounds though were pretty pathetic especially since the Grizz had been outrebounded in all their previous games.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

that monkey pissing on our PG stats is Funny, YET TRUE:upset:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> Our PG's aren't the primary ball-handlers, and they don't set up the offense, so those numbers could be misleading.
> 
> We need a pg who defends tough and hits the 3. That's all...we don't need great court-vision or a freak athlete. Just someone who can stay with his man and hit the open shots.


True. I hope we can get that PG soon.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> Hopefully Kobe's foot won't be affecting his play too much. I'd expect a huge game from him, after his disappointing performance against the Grizzlies.
> 
> It should be easier on the boards against the Magic, and Odom should have a big game against Howard.
> ...


On the topic of the Odom/Howard matchup, Howard seems to defend perimeter oriented players better because of his length and quickness. I think it would be in the Lakers interest to put a guy like Grant or Mihm on him, because it's guys like that who seem to give him trouble. I think Francis will have a huge game but unfortunately it looks like Mobley and Cato won't be playing. Should be a good game.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> Our PG's aren't the primary ball-handlers, and they don't set up the offense, so those numbers could be misleading.
> 
> We need a pg who defends tough and hits the 3. That's all...we don't need great court-vision or a freak athlete. Just someone who can stay with his man and hit the open shots.


That sounds like Derek Fisher.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well its 37-21 after one Lakers up. 

Everyone is playing well the defense has led to transition buckets. Kobe has 10 1st quarter points.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*End 1st: Lakers 37 - Magic 21*

Butler: 6 pts (3-4), 3 assists, 1 steal
Odom: 10 pts (5-5), 1 board, 1 steal
Mihm: 3 pts (1-1), 1 board, 1 block
Kobe: 10 pts (2-6), 3 boards, 4 assists, 2 steals
Atkins: 8 pts (3-6), 1 board
Grant: 0 pts (0-0)
Cook: 0 pts (0-0), 2 boards, 1 steal

Lakers shooting .636, and have *0 TO's*


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

We are down-right horrible defensively. Our bench sucks. We can't rebound woth a **** as usual. WTF is Attkins DOING(I was reffering to that ugly *** turnover he had which tied the game)!?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers by 2 with 241 left in 1st half. 

A total 2nd quarter collapse. 

Cook, Walton, Brown, and Atkins have no clue on either end. They don't play with any poise.

Odom isn't attacking, and Butler is just walking around. 

Kobe went to the bench and they fell apart. 

We don't have inside presence on either end and we're not containing anyone on D from the perimeter.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, there goes the lead..:sigh: 


It seems like everything goes to hell when our bench checks in.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

From the looks of things Rudy has to be blamed for his 2nd quarter terrible lineup he put out there too. 

His substitutions make me go back to last year :laugh:

BTW who are getting punked as of this moment? The starters are playing like the bench this quarter :upset:

Kobe is having another great shooting night.. 4-12 :|


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

And what really pisses me off we have no offense, its just isolate and beat your man no screens no ball movement nothing just Kobe and Odom taking it 1on1. 


Lakers down 2 at the half. 

Kobe makes an incredible And1. 

Steve Francis is killing Atkins and Brown. 


Kobe can't really push off at all and blow by he's pulling up too much. His foot must be bothering him. 

Odom needs to just alternate with Kobe taking turns shooting. Rudy can't seem to get anyone else to playing hard. 

We just don't look cohesive at all.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Francis and Hill just took over in the 2nd quarter.

Some fans are getting Kobe angry, and you don't want Kobe to get angry if you're the opposition. :yes:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

What a performence by the Lakers in the first quarter, and an equally incredible performence by Orlando in the second led by Steve Francis and Grant Hill. Who knows how this one's going to turn out.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Whats really messing up Kobe's shooting % is he's trying to play for the foul calls too often. 

He's not shooting to score but to draw fouls and has no rhythm shooting the ball. 

He needs to go in the post and take shots in the lane instead of the long jumpers. 

I think thats where the foot comes in.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

That was a crazy shot by Kobe.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
  C. Butler 	21 	4-6 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	3 	0 	1 	0 	0 	8 
  L. Odom 	17 	5-7 	0-0 	1-2 	1 	4 	1 	1 	1 	1 	2 	11 
  C. Mihm 	16 	2-3 	0-0 	1-2 	0 	2 	0 	0 	0 	1 	1 	5 
  K. Bryant 	21 	5-13 	1-2 	8-8 	0 	3 	4 	1 	2 	0 	2 	19 
  C. Atkins 	19 	3-8 	2-5 	2-2 	0 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	10 
  B. Grant 	8 	0-1 	0-0 	2-2 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
  B. Cook 	8 	0-2 	0-1 	0-0 	1 	3 	0 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 
  T. Brown 	4 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
  L. Walton 	6 	0-2 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
 Totals 	120 	19-43 	3-8 	14-16 	3 	17 	8 	3 	5 	2 	8 	55
```


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Francis with 21 point's. It's gonna be a long night for Chuck.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow and from all the complaining about that quarter you would think the Lakers would be getting blow out.. 

2 point game still..

Cmon Lakers, play some defense!


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Wow and from all the complaining about that quarter you would think the Lakers would be getting blow out..
> 
> 2 point game still..
> ...



But, werent we up by 18?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yea well there comes a time when you shouldnt have BROWN, COOK, and WALTON out there together.. Rudy's gotta learn that. :laugh:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

lol...the rout is on!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:laugh: This is what this team is.. Good some nights, horrible other nights.. They'll float around the .500 mark all season most likely. Get used to it, I am.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> :laugh: This is what this team is.. Good some nights, horrible other nights.. They'll float around the .500 mark all season most likely. Get used to it, I am.




Do I have to?

*watches as the Magic grab 2 off. rebounds in one possesion*


..:sigh: Alright.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> Do I have to?
> *watches as the Magic grab 2 off. rebounds in one possesion*
> ..:sigh: Alright.


No you dont have to but your setting yourself up for a disappointing season then. :|


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe just killed Dwight Howard.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

12 offensive rebounds for the Magic already?


Nice dunk by Kobe though.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> Kobe just killed Dwight Howard.


Nope, he's still breathing. But he did just get on his first poster.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

WTF? Pat Garrity with 15 pts?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> WTF? Pat Garrity with 15 pts?


Unlucky for you guys, he's been getting those wide open 3s all year and this is the first game he is hitting them. I knew he wouldn't miss them all year long.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Why are Brown and Atkins playing at the same time? :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Yet ANOTHER layup...great way to end the third guys.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> Why are Brown and Atkins plaing at the same time? :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


Rudy?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe welcomed Dwight Howard to the NBA. 

Lakers overall defense is Terrible. 

No shot blocking, no containment of the dribble not even switching on the screens. 

Hedo and Garrity are killing. 

Butler ain't doing squat.

Kobe's going 1on1, Odom ain't doing nothing really. 

Atkins is shooting well but he's not shooting enough. 

When Kobe chekcs outta the game its like an automatic 6 pts more on the lead for the opponents.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good Lord. As if the Magic need any more help. They're pushing and pulling on the Lakers every time down the floor and nothing is getting called. 

P.S. We stink.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Good Lord. As if the Magic need any more help. They're pushing and pulling on the Lakers every time down the floor and nothing is getting called.


Bull. Bull. Bull.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Did you guys honestly expect this team to be good? I expected them to struggle and struggling they are.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Shoulda kept Bobbitt over Brown :sigh:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Down by 5..

Must get some stops though.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers aren't a good enough team to suffer injuries to guys who've been through the wars like Slava, George and Divac. Those are quality Vets. And that says nothing to missing Jones who had been playing well. 

Lakers still got a shot. down 5


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Lakers aren't a good enough team to suffer injuries to guys who've been through the wars like Slava, George and Divac. Those are quality Vets. And that says nothing to missing Jones who had been playing well.
> 
> Lakers still got a shot. down 5


Don't forget, Orlando is missing two starters.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Dwight Howard is killing us with his rebounding.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Hill with the dagger.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Stick a fork in'em.

Fantastic game by Kobe, but still the L.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Wasted such a sweet game by Kobe too. Hill is a monster.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> Hill with the dagger.


x's 2


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't forget, Orlando is missing two starters.


Not about the magic they have a deeper team than the Lakers. We don't have enough quality to miss 4 solid players. 

The Magic still have their size on the boards with Howard who is killing.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The Lakers have to stop blowing big leads.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

oops

LA: 30 rebounds
OL:46 rebounds


Congrats to the Magic, Hill played much better than I thought he would. Francis had a good game aswell.

Kobe brought it, too bad no one else did.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers have no road confidence. Too many bad line-ups by Rudy T.

This is the reason I didn't like the Rudy signing as coach. 

His offense is all geared around 1on1. He had the same thing as Rockets coach Francis and Mobley isolate and attack. 

Players love him because of this but its not effective . 

We need to shorten the bench. 

Grant needs more pt he was hitting that little jumper.

Gotta find a way to keep odom out of foul trouble and into the offense. 

It was Kobe going 1 on 5. 

Rudy has got to develop a system where we're setting backside screens, running some post ups and cut throughs with Odom and get Mihm posted in the lane. 

Mihm is reverting back to the old Mihm. 

Butler should be posting up also and slashing instead of standing around.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yikes, our defense is just absolutely dreadful. Although, Orlando did shoot the ball INCREDIBLY tonight. We won't often face teams that are that hot from outside.

The loss of Jumaine Jones is really hurting us. Without him, Grant is our only effective player coming off of the bench. It was extremely frustrating to watch us lose that 18-point lead and then lose by 9. It was obvious that as soon as we went to our second unit, things rapidly went down hill.

This game did, however, get me very much looking forward to seeing what we'll look like when we are fully healthy. I think Rudy will end up going with this lineup considering how well Jumaine has played and how well he is shooting the ball...

PG: Chucky Atkins...Tierre Brown...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Jumaine Jones...Kareem Rush
SF: Caron Butler...Devean George...Luke Walton
PF: Lamar Odom...Brian Grant...Brian Cook
C: Vlade Divac...Chris Mihm...Stanislav Medvedenko

The only real weak part of that lineup is at the PG position and it's because of the lack of defense. IMO, we need to trade Luke Walton and Kareem Rush for a backup PG that can play some defense.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CHRIS CHILDS</b>!
> Lakers: 82
> 
> 
> ...



Some of this stuff is downright scary impressive. Especially the predictions regarding the Magic. Orlando finished with 122 points. Steve Francis did have 32 points, but Grant had 27. Dwight Howard ended up with 15 rebounds, but only 5 points. Mobley didn't play, but Turk and Garrity did light it up from downtown. Together, they scored a total of 44 points. I don't remember if Francis had any dunks. Jameer didn't play much, but when he was in, he did play very well.

Great job.:clap:
Would you happen to know the winning lottery numbers next week in Florida?:grinning:


----------



## Remix (Nov 7, 2004)

Kobe Scores 41 tonight-loss
Kobe Scores 20 aganist Memphis-loss
Kobe Scores 28 aganist San Antonio- loss
Kobe Scores 38 aganist Utah-loss

Remind you of someone from last that that played in Florida?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Remix</b>!
> Kobe Scores 41 tonight-loss
> Kobe Scores 20 aganist Memphis-loss
> Kobe Scores 28 aganist San Antonio- loss
> ...


Kobe has so much more help though. The Lakers will likely at least double what the Magic did last year.

PG: Atkins>Lue
SF: Butler>Stevenson
PF: Odom>J. Howard
C: Mihm>Declercq

Laker bench>Last years Magic bench


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Remix</b>!
> Kobe Scores 41 tonight-loss
> Kobe Scores 20 aganist Memphis-loss
> Kobe Scores 28 aganist San Antonio- loss
> ...


Kobe scores 25 against Denver - win
Kobe scores 24 against Atlanta - win
Kobe scores 31 against New Orleans - win

Your point? There were absolutely no faults in Kobe's game tonight. None. That is supported by his statline (41pts on 45% shooting, 7 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 steals).


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe scores 25 against Denver - win
> ...


His point is pretty obvious.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Tough game. When is Rudy going to wake up? He stuck with that zone too long with Turk and Garrity continuing to bust it. 

Kobe had a good game, was taking too many 3's though. Down by 8 with a little more than a minute left, a quick 2 makes it a two position game. 

I noticed several of his jumpers not looking right, on several he didnt get the same lift he usually gets, and on a few he came off the ground akwardly. That attempted crossover on Hill did not look good at all. His foot has got to be causing him some problems. 

Mihm should have played more, I don't think it would hurt to play Mihm, Grant, Odom, Kobe and Chucky at the same time. I think that lineup would have been more effective both ways in that 4th quarter. 

That dunk by Kobe was vicious.


----------



## Remix (Nov 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe scores 25 against Denver - win
> ...


Denvers record: 2-4
Atlantas record: 0-4
New Orleans record-0-4

Kobe stats:

PPG- 27.7
FG%-.377
APG-4.3
RPG-5.30

Lakers record: 3-4


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks for stating the obvious Remix.. Much appreciated


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> His point is pretty obvious.


His point is pretty stupid. Kobe has Odom, Divac and butler. Kobe has a coach whom I don't really like but has won 2 titles and Kobe is a better player than Tmac. A big difference. 

I thought it was settled on the NBA board about Kobe andd Tmac.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Thanks for stating the obvious Remix.. Much appreciated


Why are you so negative BC cause your boy is stinking up the joint and we rag on him. BC is gonna be fine once he gets comfortable he has talent I'm a believer in him. 

Lakers aren't playing well but 4 bad games don't mean we're gonna be a so-so team don't see how you can make that conclusion when the team isn't healthy YET and the team hasn't gotten used to playing together yet. 

Give it more time before you go co-signing anti Laker cats. 

He didn't figure Kobe's numbers tonight into the stat track he made there but things like accuracy means little to him. I guess.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Odom Divac and Butler or... Juwan Howard Drew Gooden and Tyronn Lue


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Odom Divac and Butler or... Juwan Howard Drew Gooden and Tyronn Lue


You're not serious. Odom better than Howard, Divac leagues best passing center, and Butler an emerging talent. 

Howard a stiff unathletic scoring blackhole of a pf, Gooden soft scorer and good rebounder he can play, Lue man please. Back up fodder worse than Atkins or the Diet as Jamel calls him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Remix</b>!
> 
> 
> Denvers record: 2-4
> ...


Utah - our first road game against a VERY good team playing their first home game

San Antonio - enough said

Memphis - our weakened lineup vs. a good team hungry for its first win at home

Orlando - our weakened lineup vs. a very improved, good team

It's too early to tell. It's just plain stupid to discount this team this early and start talking smack about Kobe.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> You're not serious. Odom better than Howard, Divac leagues best passing center, and Butler an emerging talent.
> ...


Umm... Isn't that my point?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> His point is pretty obvious.


The Magic were the worst team in the league last year, and this team isn't, because Kobe is much better than Tmac?  

No but really, I don't get his point.



> Originally posted by <b>Remix</b>!
> 
> 
> Denvers record: 2-4
> ...


Nope, those were his stats through six games and a 3-3 record. Through seven games and a 3-4 record: 

PPG: 29.6
FG%: 39.4%
AGP: 4.9
RPG: 5.6

And what's your point, anyway?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> The Magic were the worst team in the league last year, and this team isn't, because Kobe is much better than Tmac?
> ...


Brian Grant 10x> Andrew DQ
Lamar Odom 50x > Juwan Howard
Butler > whoever played SF for the magic haha
Kobe = Tmac
atkins sucks but is still 10000x > ty lue


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> 
> 
> Brian Grant 10x> Andrew DQ
> ...


Slight exaggeration, but the main point is the Lakers have better starters at every position (except SG  ) and a better bench than that Magic team, so Kobe better not have the worst team in the league.

Also, you guys can't use the injury excuse for this game. Mobley/Cato/DeClercq>Divac/Slava/Rush


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Slight exaggeration, but the main point is the Lakers have better starters at every position (except SG  ) and a better bench than that Magic team, so Kobe better not have the worst team in the league.
> ...


Divac's more important to the Lakers than Mobley is to the Magic. Cato/DeClercq is a wash with Slava/*Jones* (Rush isn't on the IL, and Jones has been playing very well). 

I don't know why I'm arguing that, though, guess I'm bored.:yes:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Wut the heck happend to our lead? We were playing great and shooting the lights out. KOBES DUNK WAS CRAZY. But The lakers need a big man to grab boards. Were getting killed on the inside. Hopefully things will be better when vlade returns


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Divac's more important to the Lakers than Mobley is to the Magic. Cato/DeClercq is a wash with Slava/*Jones* (Rush isn't on the IL, and Jones has been playing very well).
> ...


In combination, I'd say Mobley and Cato are more important to Orlando than the Lakers trio. I don't think it is any coincidence that Orlando's already porous defense looked even that much worse without Mobley and Cato, Orlando's best perimeter defender and best interior defender.

Of course, it is hard to argue Divac's importance to LA because he hasn't played for them yet ...

so why the hell are we arguing this?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> 
> 
> Brian Grant 10x> Andrew DQ
> ...


Lue is much better than Atkins or Brown, easily. 

And It would be hard for me to say Grant is better than DeClercq.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Lue is much better than Atkins or Brown, easily.
> ...


Who are you kidding? Lue might have been one of the worst starting PG's of all-time. Well Jacque Vaughn has to be up there too. The Magic have had a couple of them.

And Declercq better than Grant? Have you ever seen Andrew play? The only thing he's good at is taking charges. Grant's game may have dropped off a bit, but he's still so much better than DeClercq.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> Who are you kidding? Lue might have been one of the worst starting PG's of all-time. Well Jacque Vaughn has to be up there too. The Magic have had a couple of them.
> ...



Lue is not that bad. He is a more skilled, smarter basketball player than Chucky. Lue doesnt throw the ball to a defender on a fastbreak. Lue can actually find the open man. And Lue is probably a better defender, better for sure at keeping his man in front of him. 

Have you seen Brian Grant this year? He is horrible, he has blown a ridiculous amount of open looks under the basket, including a few tonight. He doesnt block shots and gets worked on the boards. 

Declercq can jump unlike Grant, rebound better than Grant, and actually brings some energy to the game. 

Brian Grant last season was a better player than Declercq no doubt. This year he needs to step it up.


----------



## CHRIS CHILDS (Nov 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CHRIS CHILDS</b>!
> Lakers: 82
> 
> 
> ...





I was damn close. :yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Kobe sizzles, Lakers fizzle*

Kobe sizzles, Lakers fizzle
Despite scoring a game-high 41 points, Kobe Bryant can't bring L.A. a victory.

This hardly ever happened in his past, a great game going to waste.

Kobe Bryant, though, had better get used to it. This won't be the last time.

Bryant scored a season-high 41 points, at times dominating with one amazing play after another, but he left town a loser when his new-look Los Angeles Lakers lost to the Orlando Magic 122-113 Friday night.

This wouldn't have happened if Shaquille O'Neal was still at his side, laying the foundation while Bryant iced the cake.

"There are going to be games like this," Bryant said. "We gave ourselves a chance, but it just didn't work out. Next time, we just have to figure out a way to win it."

"What are we now, 3-4? I live for challenges like this," Bryant said. "We'll be all right. If you don't like uphill battles, you don't like living. This is going to be fun."

[More in URL]

:clap: Thank you for saying something Kobe.. Glad your up to the challenge.. Glad your not giving up on the season already.. I'd hate to hear people around here if we were 0-7 :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CHRIS CHILDS</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, if "damn close" means "missed by a mile". :laugh:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We get smashed on the boards again. 

The Lamar at the 4 experiment is not doing so well. We need a tough rebounder at that position. Someone like a Fortson.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

There will be more games like this. Lakers will have a huge lead and they will blow away. 

This team just can't control the boards. 

p.s. Kobe dunk on Howard was.......


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with most of what you mention except the bold...lue flat out sucks and dribbles off his foot to turn it over...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: 

This is hilarious. I'd take Atkins all day and twice on Sunday over Lue. Lue was horrible defensively last year, absolutely pitiful. And Brian Grant might be overpaid, but even if he had one leg amputated he'd be better than Declerq. Gimme a break.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Divac's more important to the Lakers than Mobley is to the Magic. Cato/DeClercq is a wash with Slava/*Jones* (Rush isn't on the IL, and Jones has been playing very well).
> ...


Since this thread is still alive I might as well respond to this. Divac hasn't played yet but I'd be willing to bet he's not as important as Mobley. The Lakers two major weaknesses will not be helped by Divac: poor point guard play and interior toughness/scoring. Mobley is our second or third best player and a key part of our team on both ends. I can't believe you'd suggest Slava is anywhere close to as important as Cato. Cato anchors our entire defense and is one of the top shot-blockers in the league. DeClercq and Jones is essentially a wash.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


Both of them suck. Atkins is basically Lue with a couple of more inches and slightly better range. Both guys are turnstiles on defense. Grant is a decent player, though. He's better than what he's shown so far. If we could turn back the clock on him a few years, the Lakers would be a much better team.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> Lue is not that bad. He is a more skilled, smarter basketball player than Chucky. Lue doesnt throw the ball to a defender on a fastbreak. Lue can actually find the open man. And Lue is probably a better defender, better for sure at keeping his man in front of him.


If you call walking up the court and turning the ball over with no pressure a more skilled player, then that's your opinion. He's not capable of running an offense. He can't push the ball. He can't throw the ball to his teammates accurately. He get's overpowered on defense or shot over. Atkins is definitly a better defender. The best sign that Atkins is better than Lue is that Lue can't even start for a team that is in desperate need for a PG moreso than anyother team.



> Have you seen Brian Grant this year? He is horrible, he has blown a ridiculous amount of open looks under the basket, including a few tonight. He doesnt block shots and gets worked on the boards.
> 
> Declercq can jump unlike Grant, rebound better than Grant, and actually brings some energy to the game.
> 
> Brian Grant last season was a better player than Declercq no doubt. This year he needs to step it up.


And what makes you think DeClercq is any better? DeClercq just gets mop up minutes to take charges and use up 6 fouls. This is something Grant can still do, plus Grant's still better offensively. This career low season so far for Brian is still better than what DeClercq has done for the past 4 seasons. DeClercq has absolutely no basketball skill whatsoever.

Look, trust me on these things. After the last few years, Magic fans have become experts at knowing what bad basketball looks like. And there are no 2 better examples of bad basketball than Tyronn Lue and Andrew DeClercq.


----------

